# Getting Started with Logic's Scripter?



## Andrew0568 (Jul 3, 2020)

For a complete newb, what are some helpful scripts that you use with Logic's scripter?


----------



## A.G (Jul 3, 2020)

Andrew0568 said:


> For a complete newb, what are some helpful scripts that you use with Logic's scripter?


Logic offers brilliant MIDI FX plugins (with well done UI) such as: Arpeggiator, Chord Trigger, Modifier, Modulator etc. The Scripter is an extra plugin which allows the Logic users (who know how to script) or the 3rd party developers to create special MIDI FX plugins which are not included in the Logic MIDI FX inbuilt collection.
For example, Logic does not offer a directional Articulation type which displays the Articulations with text names in the time line automation like Cubase. We at Audio Grocery developed a powerful software Articulation Editor which generates a "Scripter" code which can be pasted to the AG Scripter plugin. AG Scripter supports a region text points automation and Art ID switching as well. Our Articulation Scripter offers tons of features which are not powered by the Logic Art system.

As you see, you must have a reason to need an extra Scripter preset which would solve a specific composer situation. 

Feel free to ask about a specific MIDI FX processing you need. There are a lot of talented guys here, which can let you know how to solve your need by using the Logic factory MIDI FX plugins, or to build a custom Scripter preset/code for you.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 3, 2020)

Andrew0568 said:


> For a complete newb, what are some helpful scripts that you use with Logic's scripter?



Its helpful for all kinds of stuff. what do you need?


----------



## Andrew0568 (Jul 7, 2020)

A.G said:


> Logic offers brilliant MIDI FX plugins (with well done UI) such as: Arpeggiator, Chord Trigger, Modifier, Modulator etc. The Scripter is an extra plugin which allows the Logic users (who know how to script) or the 3rd party developers to create special MIDI FX plugins which are not included in the Logic MIDI FX inbuilt collection.
> For example, Logic does not offer a directional Articulation type which displays the Articulations with text names in the time line automation like Cubase. We at Audio Grocery developed a powerful software Articulation Editor which generates a "Scripter" code which can be pasted to the AG Scripter plugin. AG Scripter supports a region text points automation and Art ID switching as well. Our Articulation Scripter offers tons of features which are not powered by the Logic Art system.
> 
> As you see, you must have a reason to need an extra Scripter preset which would solve a specific composer situation.
> ...



Very cool, will definitely check this out!

Is it possible to use Scripter to automatically copy CC1 data onto a new track? Let's say I have 4 different horn tracks. If I edit CC1 on track 1, can Scripter automatically forward that data to tracks 2-4?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 7, 2020)

you can't copy data to track reigns with scripter, it can only modify the midi as it flows through a channel into the Instrument plugin.

However, you could in theory use IAC to route the output from scripter back into the input of LogicPro and then record the results into new tracks...and/or you could use the free MidiFXFreeze plugin to capture the results of Scripter and save as region data onto a new track.


----------



## A.G (Jul 8, 2020)

Andrew0568 said:


> Is it possible to use Scripter to automatically copy CC1 data onto a new track? Let's say I have 4 different horn tracks. If I edit CC1 on track 1, can Scripter automatically forward that data to tracks 2-4?


Yes this is possible - it is called CC Multiplication/Cloning. The best way which saves a lot of CPU is when the Scripter clones only the currently sustaining Note events.

AG is is a pioneer in this technology. Our Art Pro Scripter clones the source CC to other MIDI channels intelligently. Here is a Video part where you can watch that:


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 8, 2020)

No it is not possible TO CLONE TO A DIFFERENT TRACK


----------



## A.G (Jul 9, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> No it is not possible TO CLONE TO A DIFFERENT TRACK



This is correct - thanks Steve! I misunderstood the OP (copy to other tracks) question.

*Andrew0568, *I think this can be done in the Logic environment.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 9, 2020)

There is still some issues with getting MidiFX plugin processing out to other tracks through the environment also. Midi that is generated inside mixer channel plugins, is not sent outside the channel strip back into the environment. The only way to use that is to loop around through IAC and back into LogicPro.

of course, you can opt to use the environment INSTEAD OF Scripter or other midifx plugins...... and A.G. is the man to ask environment related questions 100%


----------



## Saxer (Jul 9, 2020)

One workaround is to make a track stack with all needed instruments and record the CC‘s directly on the summing channel. That way all channels of the track stack get the same CC Data. It‘s a flexible way as you can always switch to a per channel approach when needed.

But according to the first question for a total scripting noob:
Is there a step by step tutorial for absolute scripting beginners?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 9, 2020)

There are a few out there, but none are very good. Google for it, I don't have links sorry.


----------



## dcomdico (Jul 9, 2020)

Apple provides some tutorials here: https://support.apple.com/kb/PH27399?locale=en_US&viewlocale=en_US

This one is for a basic delay: https://music.tutsplus.com/tutorials/an-introduction-to-scripting-in-logic-x--cms-23920

Some scripts: https://kabirnagral.github.io/LPXscripts/

Scripting course: https://ask.video/course/logic-midi-fx-scripting-with-peter-schwartz?afid=Y3Bqm32x03


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 9, 2020)

Feels So Good on LinnStrument with Logic Pro Scripter


Exploring polyphonic expressiveness In the Domo Arigato Tempo Rubato article we discussed that each note pad on the LinnStrument playing surface has three dimensions of musical expression: Moving …




culturedear.wordpress.com





API cheatsheet


----------



## A.G (Jul 10, 2020)

Saxer said:


> One workaround is to make a track stack with all needed instruments and record the CC‘s directly on the summing channel. That way all channels of the track stack get the same CC Data. It‘s a flexible way as you can always switch to a per channel approach when needed.


The track stack idea is just a workaround but is not the brightest solution.

The best solution at the moment is to patch a single Transformer in the environment (cabled as shown in the image below).


----------

